# What's the OEM HID Color temp (Kelvin temp)



## panel (Jan 5, 2003)

Hi guys,

Just wondered what the OEM Kelvin temp of most cars are? I know when ordering a kit you can choose temperature ratings from 3k and some up to 65 deg kelvin.


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

most stock xenon bulbs are 4100k to 4300k its a whitish yellow color. 3700k and lower is solid yellow. 5000k is a crisp white 6000k is a touch of blue and anything more is just ricey.

If u are ordering a drop in hid kit u will not really super bright crisp lighting. You end up with a glared halogen light that gets u high beamed at night. I had a 6000k set up in my ecodes and removed them for a relayed set 65w bulbs. The relayed halogen bulbs are way brighter and farther than the drop in hid bulbs and ballast.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

the stock bulbs are 4150K.

when you stray from that, you lose output.


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

panel said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wondered what the OEM Kelvin temp of most cars are? I know when ordering a kit you can choose temperature ratings from 3k and some up to 65 deg kelvin.


These guys pretty much awnsered your question, but I was wondering if you are going with a projector housing thumbup or planning on staying with your stock reflector housing thumbdown?


----------



## tiscon7 (1 mo ago)

I am replacing the light bulb on a 2010 Audi Q5 part number N-107-218-06. Do you guys think I can get an aftermarket bulb? Will it damage any other electrical component on the vehicle?
What is the color temperature on the OEM N-107-218-06?


----------

